# "WILD" ALBINO KILLER WHALE



## N2TORTS (Apr 24, 2012)

"In many ways, Iceberg is a symbol of all that is pure, wild and extraordinarily "

Neat eh ? ........
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl5|sec1_lnk3&pLid=154522

JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats pretty cool...


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 24, 2012)

That is so neat.


----------



## Bow (Apr 24, 2012)

*RE: "WILD" ALBINO KILLER WHALE*

That's amazing!


----------



## ascott (Apr 24, 2012)

How awesome would that be to see in person...thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 24, 2012)

Neat, but sad they are making him public as well as the others that were spotted. Anybody want to bet how long til one of them gets captured?


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2012)

That is so beautiful. I just hope Jacqui isn't right. However I have a terrible feeling that beautiful Iceberg will probably not be left alone


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW, That is neat!


----------



## Laura (Apr 25, 2012)

that is not a young whale. im surpriised this is the first note of it.. i hope it remains wild and free...


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh man go for one swim in the ocean, and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 28, 2012)

*RE: "WILD" ALBINO KILLER WHALE*



dmmj said:


> Oh man go for one swim in the ocean, and all hell breaks loose.



Lmao!


----------



## E27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Whoa! That's really cool. I love things like this. I follow a ton of weird animal blogs on Tumblr so I had to see this thread. haha.


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2012)

Very cool!! I had heard about it but hadn't seen a picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------

